# Is it possible to get photoshop to put in the file name on an image?



## msf (Sep 21, 2010)

So I use smugmug to show my images, and they use to show the file name on the page, and as far as I know they got rid of this feature.  you can find it by hovering over the image, wait for the menu to popup, click on info or something like that and then you get it.  But thats to much work for people and I want to make it easier for them to find the file number so itll be easier for them to place an order through me.  

I would like photoshop to automatically put the file name on the image, but I dont know how to do the programming in photoshop.  I was just wondering if it would be possible.  I dont like the idea of naming 500 images individually for this wedding, and a couple thousand this winter for a performance.

If it matters, im using photoshop CS1 on a pc.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can do that with Lightroom...but I can't think of how to do it in Photoshop.  

In Autocad, I can create a 'Field', which is automatically filled in with specific information, like the file name...but I don't know if Photoshop has the same ability to insert fields.


----------



## msf (Sep 21, 2010)

I dont have lightroom yet, just CS1.  

perhaps theres a free app that can read a tiff or psd that will put the file name on it for me, then I can save it as a jpg in photoshop after so it wont be saved as jpg to many times.


----------



## davisphotos (Sep 21, 2010)

GraphicConverter for Mac will do it, and is a fantastic program to have for any other sort of myriad of uses. It's a batch processing software that is much more powerful and speedy than Photoshop's batch actions.  Lemkesoft.com


----------



## msf (Sep 21, 2010)

using a pc.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 21, 2010)

Try Irfanview.  It's a free program that is very lightweight (easy to run).  I use it once in a while for quick viewing of images that aren't in LR.  It does have some pretty good batch featuers, one of which may be adding a watermark and it may even be able to generate the watermark from variable info (file name).  

I'm not certain, but it's worth a shot.

I guess you could also download the free trial of LR.


----------

